# KT:Ka'imi Kuoha Interview in Inside Kung fu Magazine.



## Clark Kent (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ka'imi Kuoha Interview in Inside Kung fu Magazine.
By LuckyKBoxer - 03-06-2011 11:58 PM
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

I heard the magazine was going out of business, but I saw a new one in the bookstore today, and notices Ka'imi Kuoha on the cover.
the article talked about her being the chosen one... or similar terms since birth to carry on Kara Ho Kempo.. and interviewed her about some pretty generic topic.. I think the person doing the interviewing was pretty weak, and could have come up with some much more interesting questions.
A couple things that seemed interesting to me was her recounting a time she used her skills against a person at a party she was at...
and the second thing was her talking about peopel revealing their true colors over time, and her job being to prevent bullies in her system.... the way she discussed seemed pretty personal, and seems like there was alot more to that story that I would have liked the interviewer to follow up on..
Curious if anyone read the article and what they thought?
Is Jamie still around here or did he leave completely?


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------

